# temporary display repair for heel chip?



## KungFu (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm looking to fashion a temporary (removeable) repair to heel chip on soda bottle.  I just want the bottle to stand stable so I don't get a domino effect with my bottle display.  Don't care so much if it shows though would prefer transparent or translucent.  Any ideas?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 24, 2021)

Try E6000 adhesive or super glue like Loctite. If your soda bottle is clear it won't be very noticeable. On other colors it may show up.


----------



## KungFu (Dec 27, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Try E6000 adhesive or super glue like Loctite. If your soda bottle is clear it won't be very noticeable. On other colors it may show up.


Is super glue removable?  I was thinking more along the lines of inverse molding a silicone boot, or something.  Modeling clay, perhaps.  The bottle is a very light green tint.


----------



## KungFu (Dec 27, 2021)

Here's a pic.  It's currently sitting on thin plexi glass pieces.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hot glue. It can be peeled off with no problems.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 30, 2021)

That's true, almost forgot about hot glue. It comes off anything besides fabric.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 30, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> That's true, almost forgot about hot glue. It comes off anything besides fabric.


I heard a story about a guy that used to hot glue his bottles to the shelves so they never walk off. Never caused a problem or damaged the bottle. Cheap earthquake insurance, that is if the whole shelf doesn't collapse. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

